# Depersonalization Documentary!



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sup guys,

I've been absent from Facebook and this forum for quite some time....

Mainly due to privacy issues (on Facebook) and to be honest I just haven't had time to keep up with the forums.

I've been actively working on my blog - posting Mental Illness related topics and blogs from time to time as they relate to Chronic DP.

I recently re-connected with Facebook to gain access to the Depersonalization groups which I'm apart of.

I've began a Crowd Funding project for a documentary on Chronic Depersonalization. I've received a lot of positive feedback from fellow sufferers.

Please visit this link -

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1958586647/depersonalization-our-stories-and-struggles

This is my Crowd Funding project.

It will detail the methodology for the project, synopsis, interviews, and more...

So far I have 11 Chronic DP sufferers I will be interviewing via Skype or phone (or in person if possible).

Additionally, I will have an interview with Jeff Abugel (co-author of Feeling Unreal and author of "Stranger to Self: Inside Depersonalization: The Hidden Epidemic"

Its a very well thought out proposal, plan, and project. I'm hoping to see it come to fruition. As a Chronic DP Sufferer of 7 years now, I feel this is paramount in raising awareness about Chronic DP, The Mental Health System (as it relates to Chronic DP), and opinions and input from fellow sufferers and Mental Health Professionals.

Please check out the link above and let me know if your interested in participating as a potential interviewee or otherwise.

Much Luv.

Chris

MYDEPERSONALIZATIONEXPERIENCE.COM


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

Super happy and excited about this! Will be sharing as much as I can!


----------



## AylaStar (Jan 4, 2015)

Yessiness.


----------



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey Chris I'd thought I'd ask you some questions.

I haven't been here long, but I can tell you what I'm going through resembles depersonalization disorder, I think I was diagnosed with "depersonalization/derealization" a while back, but the psychiatrists told me it was probably symptoms of depression. I told my psychiatrist it was likely separate but oh well he's an intern so he didn't believe me. After a drug induced drug 10 months ago I've had sensations like being outside my body, having no sense of emotion, not feeling the words come out of my mouth, I also felt as if I were floating always, not feeling real in general, and I have felt that dream like state (for me it's like looking through a camera), I have seen some improvements over the span of the 10 months, I actually do feel like my focus is very off in a trance like state but I never knew what this symptom was called until recently. I still feel no emotion, and it's still odd for me to feel like my words out of my mouth aren't mine, I know I exist, I know I'm normal, it's all just in my head after all. Trauma put me into this but there is a way out, I don't think fearing it and feeding the disorder with thoughts is a way to recover.

So mine has improved a bit being on Lamotrigine 300mg, taking a lot of fish oil and vitamin b-6.

But until I have sense of emotions back, I can't say I'm recovered. I've only had one day where I felt myself come back into reality, and it lasted maybe 3 or 4 hours.

My name is also Chris, good luck with the documentary maybe we can have a chat sometime, I'm on Skype as well if you want to contact me there.

You might be able to find me at Skype by the username of NoFluxes, thanks.


----------



## StrengthWithin (Sep 19, 2014)

You can interview me if you'd like.

22 year old male with chronic DPDR for 8 months.

Good luck with everything


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

Please please please have me for an interview. I would pay you. I need to scream at the world that I have this sick condition. Plus it gets worse for me everyday, never better.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

emillie said:


> Please please please have me for an interview. I would pay you. I need to scream at the world that I have this sick condition. Plus it gets worse for me everyday, never better.


You don't need to pay me hun. Nobody does...Nobody will need to...ever...Even if I "found" a cure....I wouldn't charge people...

If your interested in being interviewed (I'm basically taking the following details and adding them to a list - by the time the project gets funded - keeping my fingers crossed - and the duration of the project is anticipated at 6 months - circumstances may change - so I"m taking details down and will be contacting people as soon as I get started). Please send me your name, location, and contact details to [email protected] (if you don't feel comfortable in sharing your location that's fine....Its not only to see if i can get a one on one interview, but also for demographic data).

I'm sorry you have this condition, I really am, I too am a Chronic Sufferer - 7 years now.

But I"m in a "Manageable place"....the reason why I chose 6 months is because of my bad days (6 months for the duration of the project). Otherwise It could easily be done within a few months....

So trust me when I say "I understand"...because I really do.

Off topic - If you like your more than welcome to email me (the address above) or respond here about your trials/errors with meds (if any) and I'll help if i can.

Much Luv


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

StrengthWithin said:


> You can interview me if you'd like.
> 
> 22 year old male with chronic DPDR for 8 months.
> 
> Good luck with everything


Sure, please email me your name, location, and contact details to [email protected] - Please put Depersonalization in the subject line in case it goes to spam.

The more the merrier!

Much Luv.

Chris


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

NoFluxes said:


> Hey Chris I'd thought I'd ask you some questions.
> 
> I haven't been here long, but I can tell you what I'm going through resembles depersonalization disorder, I think I was diagnosed with "depersonalization/derealization" a while back, but the psychiatrists told me it was probably symptoms of depression. I told my psychiatrist it was likely separate but oh well he's an intern so he didn't believe me. After a drug induced drug 10 months ago I've had sensations like being outside my body, having no sense of emotion, not feeling the words come out of my mouth, I also felt as if I were floating always, not feeling real in general, and I have felt that dream like state (for me it's like looking through a camera), I have seen some improvements over the span of the 10 months, I actually do feel like my focus is very off in a trance like state but I never knew what this symptom was called until recently. I still feel no emotion, and it's still odd for me to feel like my words out of my mouth aren't mine, I know I exist, I know I'm normal, it's all just in my head after all. Trauma put me into this but there is a way out, I don't think fearing it and feeding the disorder with thoughts is a way to recover.
> 
> ...


Sup Chris?

First off. Sorry to hear about your experience with DP/DR.

DP/DR can be secondary to many other psychiatric disorders (Depression - as your Pdoc claims, Bipolar, Schizophrenia, etc...)

It can also be transient...and passes.

For example, My DP/DR is Chronic - its not secondary to anything.

I actually have conditions being secondary to the DP (Depression, Mood Swings, Apathy, Anxiety, etc.... - if you have DP/DR...who wouldn't have these?)

But when you say you were diagnosed with it? Were you diagnosed with it as a primary condition or a secondary condition (don't worry about what your Pdoc says...)

How were you diagnosed?

When you say this was drug induced - what drug?

Now, depending on the severity of your depression, yes it could be....but from what you sound like - you sound like an intelligent guy, perhaps it could be a primary condition...and your depressed because of it (like me).

I too am on Lamotrigine...I take 200mg daily (along with Luvox and Klonopin)....

I've ALWAYS taken a pretty good vitamin regimen (even before the onset of my condition) so whatever you take (be careful though...due to interactions) can help (specifically, things like Fish Oils - which are clinically proven to improve brain health, ginkgold - the only brand i trust for ginkgo - expensive as shit though, b complex, calcium/magnesium, acetyl l carnitine, l arginine, and more...my regimen is pretty insane. Whether it helps or not who knows...but it doesn't hurt and is good for general health too).

Have you tried any other meds or is it just Lamotrigine?

HMU via [email protected] and I'll get back as soon as I can.

Keep your head up bro.

Much Luv


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Queen Frick said:


> Super happy and excited about this! Will be sharing as much as I can!


Thank You!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2015)

Chris, contact me. DPSH may be able to help.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

We're really falling short guys....please help me with this....it will benefit ALL OF US...I've worked REALLY HARD to put together a very good proposal, business plan, schedule interviews, and reach out to Medical Professionals....We have 46 DAYS LEFT! and over 2k to go!!! https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1958586647/depersonalization-our-stories-and-struggles

So many people are suffering from this illness. This is our chance!

PLEASE help if you can.

Chris


----------



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

Sketch2000 said:


> Sup Chris?
> 
> First off. Sorry to hear about your experience with DP/DR.
> 
> ...


I smoked laced weed not knowing it was laced around 10 months ago, I nearly died overdosing on it, there's a very high change it was PCP and then I then had several panic attacks, left traumatized. My DP/DR symptoms started 2 months after. I've seen some improvements since, I've been on so many different meds, including luvox the medication you're taking. I have bipolar disorder and it's pretty stable now, I think my mind just into shell mode after the trauma, and now it's a slow and long healing process...

I hate taking meds, and I am willingly to try dietary supplements usually. Luvox caused a lot of sexual dysfuction for me and other unpleasant side effects, I don't think any chemical can fix DP, it's always up to you and better yourself, loving yourself, at some point the symptoms won't be bothering you. Mine is probably only 50-60% better as of now. I lack emotions completely, do you have yours?


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

NoFluxes said:


> I smoked laced weed not knowing it was laced around 10 months ago, I nearly died overdosing on it, there's a very high change it was PCP and then I then had several panic attacks, left traumatized. My DP/DR symptoms started 2 months after. I've seen some improvements since, I've been on so many different meds, including luvox the medication you're taking. I have bipolar disorder and it's pretty stable now, I think my mind just into shell mode after the trauma, and now it's a slow and long healing process...
> 
> I hate taking meds, and I am willingly to try dietary supplements usually. Luvox caused a lot of sexual dysfuction for me and other unpleasant side effects, I don't think any chemical can fix DP, it's always up to you and better yourself, loving yourself, at some point the symptoms won't be bothering you. Mine is probably only 50-60% better as of now. I lack emotions completely, do you have yours?


Sorry to hear about your troubling symptoms bro.

You've definitely been thru a lot.

Did you have Bipolar Disorder prior to this?

I agree, I don't think any chemical can "fix" DP (although maybe one will come up) but they can certainly manage the condition.

I don't lack emotion...not anymore...unless I get completed "Depersonalized"...which happens "somewhat frequently".

Chris


----------

